# Fish Finder on Float Tube



## miagenboy

I've been wanting to do this for awhile now, but I am finally going to do it this summer. I have been around the web and seen some stuff, but wondered how others are doing this. Any ideas in making this easier on putting it together? It is a Caddis Navigator tube. How does this work with the extra weight of the battery? Any ideas or info on this would be appreciated.


----------



## threshershark

It all depends on what you really want the fish finder for. I've been floating stillwater for 'bout 18 years now, and have found the "Fishin' Buddy" to be more than satisfactory for my float tube or pontoon boat needs. These do a great job of showing depth, structure, and water temperature, and an adequate job of locating fish.

Higher end models provide better detail, GPS, and other features that don't justify added weight and complexity to me.

For the Fishin' Buddy, mounts are readily available and they just strap right onto your tube. I would never go to the trouble of running a finder with an external battery on a float tube. Maybe a pontoon boat, where you could use the battery for an electric motor as well, but not a tube.


----------



## miagenboy

Thanks Thresh, that's how I use my tube also. I guess I could be using it on the ice at times too.

I haven't seen the mounts for these Fishin Buddies for float tubes. Could I find that at Cabelas or somewhere like that? That would be perfect. I also saw the Hawkeye portable, but it has a floating transducer. I have seen guys rig these floaters up to the bottom of the tube, but I don't know how well they work.


----------



## threshershark

I've seen several styles, most of them look something like this Cabela's model:

http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0023252317636a.shtml


----------



## GaryFish

In all reality, you can rig your fishing buddy up to the tube with a long bungee cord. Or build your own with a piece of PVC pipe, some zip ties and a bungee cord.


----------



## Grandpa D

I mount my boat finder on a plastic ammo box and attach the trandsucer to some PVC pipe.
The small gell cell battery is inside the ammo box.
I attach the ammo box with a bungee to the tube and do the same with the transducer.
Very compact and works on both a tube or a toon.
This fish finder is a lot better than any Fishin Buddy out there and costs the same or less.
I use thew same set up for ice fishing.


----------



## miagenboy

I guess that was my big question if the weight of the battery affects the float tube and what works best for getting it rigged. I am a big boy, but I like tubes (just me). So weight makes a difference. You guys have all great ideas. I am stoked to get it and try. Half the fun is the ingenuity in the garage. Thanks for the suggestions. I'll let you know when I am done!


----------



## Jackalope

Grandpa D said:


> I mount my boat finder on a plastic ammo box and attach the trandsucer to some PVC pipe.
> The small gell cell battery is inside the ammo box.
> I attach the ammo box with a bungee to the tube and do the same with the transducer.
> Very compact and works on both a tube or a toon.
> This fish finder is a lot better than any Fishin Buddy out there and costs the same or less.
> I use thew same set up for ice fishing.


You wouldn't happen to have a picture would you?? I'm in the same boat :lol: . I'm just getting into float tubes, and would like to have a fishfinder rigged up. The Fishing Buddy is just so easy to mount. But I want to spend my money wisely also. I would also use the finder for ice fishing. I'm thinking about getting the Eagle Cuda 300 anyone have one??


----------



## Riverrat77

Here are some links for you.... Scotty P won't like it, but they come from Tubedude, who has done amazing things with rigging different setups from PVC on his tube. Good luck... best bet, get on the site over there, send him a PM and he'll personally show you how to make the stuff, show you how his rig is setup and actually offered to make mine for me, if I'd just pay for components (about 20 bucks is all).

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... ead#unread

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... 728#337728

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... ead#unread

With this link, go all the way to the bottom for all the latest PVC upgrades and tricks to pimp your tube.

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/cgi-bin/gf ... ead#unread


----------



## JAT83

I have been meaning to rig up my float tube as well, thanks for the links!


----------



## Hellsangler69

Riverrat doesn't that qualify for a spamming post ? Sure would think so :lol: Too many adds


----------



## Riverrat77

Sorry about the ads man.... Just ignore em.  There is lots of recreatinal reading there as long as you stay between the lines (ads).


----------



## Artoxx

I have had a Fishing Buddy for something like 9 years now, and it has performed well enough that I have no complaints. I don't know what the newer model offer by way of features and stuff, but the one I got CAME with both a mounting bracket that will fit the gunwales of a small boat, AND a float tube mount that straps around the tube and can be adjusted out to probably twice as far as necessary for any tube I have seen, and I own one of the biggest ever made.
A Stillwater brand camo tube that is 46" long, 42" wide, 24" tall at the backrest, and 34" in circumference at the point where I strap the mount. Bigger than that everywhere else.

I would assume that would allow it to be strapped to pretty much any pontoon as well.

Do the newer models not come with all the mounting stuff?
Mine is pretty nice, heavy web belt with heavy duty quick release buckles, and the tube is covered in black cordura. Nice and sturdy and has spent many an hour floating around in the lake with me.


----------



## whiteknuckler

I used to always use my "Fishing Buddy" and the Cabelas "Buddy Mount" on my float tube. It works great. You will really enjoy it and will learn lake depths in small lakes and will occasionally find a deep fishing hole. I used mine on Boulder and discovered lots of neat stuff about the many lakes on that mountain. It should only take "C" batteries so weight should not be an issue. Good luck and have fun.


----------

